# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ocellaris

## Ricardo Loureiro

Meus caros, estou desesperado e necessito da vossa ajuda.

Tenho um nano, e aparentemente, peixes, corais, camarões, eremitas, etc, tudo muito saudável, infelizmente deparo-me com um problema. Entre 6 de Agosto e hoje é o SÉTIMO PALHAÇO que morre!!! Cada palhaço que entra, rapidamente sai... morto! Os primeiros que coloquei, penso que a culpa foi minha, pois tinha o Kh a 7 e á noite o Ph devia baixar para níveis que eles não suportavam e saltaram-me do aquário. (Conclusão que cheguei com os Srs. da loja onde costumo comprar tudo)

Esperámos uns tempos, estabilizamos o Kh, verifiquei que os valores estavam todos ok, nomeadamente, Kh, cálcio, amónia, nitritos, etc, e vamos lá de por mais um palhaço... 3 ou 4 dias morto! Verificar valores, tudo ok, por descargo de consciência esperar mais uns tempos, e... 3 ou 4 dias outro morto! Será que se sentiam sós!??! verificar valores, tudo ok, esperar 1 mês e agora então vamos por 2... 3 ou 4 dias 1 morto, uns dias depois... o outro! Hoje morreu outro que entrou no aquário no dia 23 de Dezembro, ou seja 5 dias!  :SbEnerve3: 

Setup:
Aqua: L60 x A40 x P35 (84 lts)
Escumador: TMC V2 Skim 120
Termostato: Jagger 75W
Bomba: Tunze nanostream 6025

Corais
1 Clavularia sp.
1 Xenia sp.
3 Actinodiscus
1 Sarcophyton spp
1 Clathria rugosa
2 Zoanthus sp. castanhos
1 Zoanthus sp. verde
1 Lobophyton sp.

Equipa de limpeza
1 Nassarius Snail
1 Lysmata amboinensis
2 Clibanarius sp.
1 Clibanarius tricolor
1 Lysmata debelius
1 Turbo

Peixes
1 Salarias fasciatus
1 Paracanthurus hepatus (pequenino... quando começar a crescer vai para um penico maior, não me deem na cabeça...) eheheh
1 Zebrassoma flavescens (pequenino... quando começar a crescer vai para um penico maior, não me deem na cabeça...) eheheh

Para terminar, o acondicionamento dos palhaços é feito em condições antes de os colocar dentro do "penico", e os outros peixes nem se metem com eles... simplesmente não lhes ligam nenhuma!!!

Por acaso, existe por aí alguma alminha caridosa que me ajude com este caso do C.S.I sff?

Um abraço e obrigado a todos.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Meus caros, estou desesperado e necessito da vossa ajuda.
> 
> Tenho um nano, e aparentemente, peixes, corais, camarões, eremitas, etc, tudo muito saudável, infelizmente deparo-me com um problema. Entre 6 de Agosto e hoje é o SÉTIMO PALHAÇO que morre!!! Cada palhaço que entra, rapidamente sai... morto! Os primeiros que coloquei, penso que a culpa foi minha, pois tinha o Kh a 7 e á noite o Ph devia baixar para níveis que eles não suportavam e saltaram-me do aquário. (Conclusão que cheguei com os Srs. da loja onde costumo comprar tudo)
> 
> Esperámos uns tempos, estabilizamos o Kh, verifiquei que os valores estavam todos ok, nomeadamente, Kh, cálcio, amónia, nitritos, etc, e vamos lá de por mais um palhaço... 3 ou 4 dias morto! Verificar valores, tudo ok, por descargo de consciência esperar mais uns tempos, e... 3 ou 4 dias outro morto! Será que se sentiam sós!??! verificar valores, tudo ok, esperar 1 mês e agora então vamos por 2... 3 ou 4 dias 1 morto, uns dias depois... o outro! Hoje morreu outro que entrou no aquário no dia 23 de Dezembro, ou seja 5 dias! 
> 
> Setup:
> Aqua: L60 x A40 x P35 (84 lts)
> Escumador: TMC V2 Skim 120
> ...



Olá

Qual a salinidade que mantens no teu sistema???

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

1023 e já agora a temperatura são 25, 26º

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> 1023 e já agora a temperatura são 25, 26º


Estranho é teres peixes no sistema e cada vez que introduzes um occellaris morre, com que aparelho medes a salinidade ? Densimetro ou refractometro?

Pois se for com refractometro, poderá estar descalibrado e dar valores errados, e peixes que já possuis estarem ja habituados a essa salinidade e naoi se ressentirem.

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

Uso o refratometro da TMC o V² Refractometer, e antes de medir faço sempre primeiro a calibração com água de osmose.

----------


## joaoTomas

Não acho que seja da agua, senão morriam mais depressa os Lysmatas que são bastante sensiveis a ph do que os ocellaris, xeira-me que à aí qualquer coisa a matá-los...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Exacto, eu diria que tens alguma "coisa" escondida que te dá cabo dos palhaços.
Já experimentaste um Yellow Goby ou outro peixe pequeno e lento?

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

De facto já tive um goby okinawa que apareceu na boca de um lysmata, mas acho que não pode ser disso. Os ocellaris morrem porque não comem... não aparecem com "mordidelas" nem nada. Não comem e acabam por morrer. Será possível alguma bactéria ou outra coisa qualquer permanecer na água e que só ataque os ocellaris? Algo a que os outros peixes sejam imunes?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Não acredito que um Occelaris morra por estar 5 dias sem comer. Ainda a semana passada estive fora durante 6 dias e não dei de comer a ninguém (Ocellaris, Premnas, Goby, Six Line, Hepatus, Flavescens, Mandarin, Pictochromis) e ninguém morreu nem tão pouco apareceu magro.

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

Pois também concordo, o não comerem há-de ser consequencia de outra coisa qualquer... se não estão bem, também não comem, certo?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Pois também concordo, o não comerem há-de ser consequencia de outra coisa qualquer... se não estão bem, também não comem, certo?


Certo. Onde os compraste estavam a comer bem? Viste-os comer? Estamos a falar de Ocellaris de que tamanho?

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

Comprei na Naturline, e sim, deram comida e estavam a comer bem. já tive de todos os tamanhos, o que morreu hoje tinha aí uns 4cm. Já tive um que esse sim devia estar doente, com problemas intestinais, pq tinha aquele fio branco, no entanto quando morreu ofereceram-me outro.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Se foi na Naturline e estavam a comer bem então eu diria mesmo que tens "alguém" que não gosta de peixes mais pequenos.
Já tentaste durante a noite e com as luzes apagadas ver se tens algum habitante não desejado?

Um carangueijo carnívoro, um Mantis, Um Pistol ou qualquer coisa destas? Houves barulhos estranhos durante a noite?

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

Nada de barulhos. E o ocellaris não era própriamente pequeno... o hepatus é mais pequeno e anda aqui na maior. Esta é uma foto do ocellaris que morreu hoje tirada á dois dias. Entrou no aquário cheio de energia, nunca comeu, e foi definhando...

Tá aqui o link que não sei se dá para por fotos.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Tenho uma pergunta, um conselho e um pedido.

A pergunta é simples, como fazes o acondicionamento dos novos peixes no aquário ? Peixe nenhum morre apenas por a densidade estar muito baixa ou alta se forem bem ambientados, além disso por a tua descrição os residentes estão bem de saúde.

O conselho é arranja/refaz os testes a esse aquário, para 84 litros já tens bastantes peixes e comilões, o escumador é limitado para o volume em causa e milagres só com trocas de água muito regulares e de bastante volume. Um peixe ambientado mais  depressa e para valores muito fora do normal pode ressentir-se enquanto que os residentes foram-se adaptando ao longo do tempo para os parâmetros actuais do aquário.

A tua descrição exclui alguma agressividade dos residentes ou mesmo de alguma surpresa (ex: Mantis), apenas salinidade por si só não mata em 4/5 dias, fiquei curioso que já morreu pelo menos outro peixe (goby okinawa), podes descrever a sequência da montagem e das introduções de peixes que fizeste ? 


Boa sorte,
Pedro Peres

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Onde costumam dormir os Ocellaris?
Em que zona do aquário tens o aquecedor?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> Tenho uma pergunta, um conselho e um pedido.
> 
> A pergunta é simples, como fazes o acondicionamento dos novos peixes no aquário ? Peixe nenhum morre apenas por a densidade estar muito baixa ou alta se forem bem ambientados, além disso por a tua descrição os residentes estão bem de saúde.
> 
> O conselho é arranja/refaz os testes a esse aquário, para 84 litros já tens bastantes peixes e comilões, o escumador é limitado para o volume em causa e milagres só com trocas de água muito regulares e de bastante volume. Um peixe ambientado mais  depressa e para valores muito fora do normal pode ressentir-se enquanto que os residentes foram-se adaptando ao longo do tempo para os parâmetros actuais do aquário.
> 
> A tua descrição exclui alguma agressividade dos residentes ou mesmo de alguma surpresa (ex: Mantis), apenas salinidade por si só não mata em 4/5 dias, fiquei curioso que já morreu pelo menos outro peixe (goby okinawa), podes descrever a sequência da montagem e das introduções de peixes que fizeste ? 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá Pedro,
Faço o acondicionamento da seguinte forma:
Abro o saco onde vem o peixe e ponho a boiar dentro do aqua, deixo ali tipo uns 15 minutos para o habituar á temperatura. Depois vou pondo uma chávena de café de água mais ou menos de 10 em 10 minutos. Repito isto tipo por 1h/1h30, até ver que o volume de água no saco é bem grande. Depois retiro o peixe do saco e vai para dentro do aqua.

Manutenção:
TPA´s de 10 litros com água de osmose e sal da Tropic Marin, com limpeza do aquário (vidros, areão, bomba e escumador, quando necessário), todos os domingos, nunca falhei nenhum. Utilizo também o Tropic Marin Bio-Calcium Actif quando necessário, meia colher do pó, para subir/estabilizar os valores de cálcio e kh.

Sequência de montagem:
Aquário: 60x35x40 6mm
Termostato: Jager 75w
Bomba circulação: Tunze Turbelle Nanostream 6025
Escumador: TMC V2 Nano Skim 120
Calha iluminação: Boyu STS-600 + 2 tubos de Led´s DIY
Areão: TMC Coral Sand 8kg
Rocha Viva: Indonésia Premium 5kg
Rocha Morta: 5kg
Água: Osmose inversa
Sal: Tropic Marin Synthetic Sea Salt

O aquário esteve a ciclar de dia 1 a dia 8 apenas com a rocha morta, e depois introduzi a rocha viva, sempre com a luz apagada e com TPA de 10 litros uma vez por semana. Até ao dia 26 o aquário ciclou apenas com a "bomba de circulação" Eheim Aquaball 2210, depois substituída pela Tunze.

26 Julho entrou o seguinte:

1 Lysmata amboinensis
1 Paguro (Clibanarius aequabilis)
1 Eremita patas vermelhas (Clibanarius sp.)
1 Eremita patas azuis (Clibanarius tricolor)
1 Turbo Snail

28 Julho:
1 Valenciennea strigata - Suicidou-se a 29 de Agosto - Saltou do aqua

1 de Agosto
1 Paracanturus Hepathus - Está lindo, cores vivas, gordo e continua a comer como se não houvesse amanhã

11 de Agosto
Goby okinawe - morreu dia 24 de Setembro, aparentemente estava impecável mas apareceu na boca do Lysmata

20 de Agosto
Linckia laevigata - morreu dia 29, estava-se a desfazer - Explicaram-me que era por o cálcio estar baixo...

24 de Setembro
Sabellastrea indica - morreu dia 20 de Novembro não sei porque

21 de Outubro
1 Zebrassoma Flavescens - Está todo "vivaço" com a cor linda mas está magrinho não sei porque, come que nem uma besta e não tem nada visivelmente a não ser um olho que me parece que está ligeiramente turvo. (só se consegue ver quando ele está de frente). Estou lhe a dar artémia e mysis com alho, nori com alho e granulado a ver se engorda.

2 Novembro
1 Lysmata debelius

17 Dezembro
1 Salarias fasciatus

Pelo meio foram entrando e morrendo os palhaços...

Penso que não me esqueci de nada.

Um abraço e obrigado mais uma vez.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Continuo na minha, anda alguém a fazer Bullying por aí, a Valenciennea a saltar para fora do áqua, os palhaços a saltar fora... não sei não, mas não me recordo de mais nada.

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> Bom dia
> 
> Onde costumam dormir os Ocellaris?
> Em que zona do aquário tens o aquecedor?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá bom dia,

Tenho o aquecedor no fundo do lado direito. Quanto a dormir, normalmente é sempre do lado esquerdo do aqua, no entanto já tive uns que dormiam quase á tona de água, outros no fundo junto ás rochas e outros a meia água ao pé da bomba que está no lado esquerdo.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Para tirares as dúvidas compras por 5 uma maternidade no supermercado. daquelas em plástico. não as de rede.

Depois colocas o occellaris e logo vês se é agressão ou não.

Podem não conseguir comer porque os outros não deixam e um peixe vindo de uma loja vem sempre debilitado.

Se não o deixam comer, na minha opinião, 5 dias podem ser mesmo muito.

Experimenta assim só com um e depois vês ...

Entretanto os outros habituam-se e pode ser que a coisa seja mais tranquila.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Bem sei que fizeste vários testes... mas que valores tens de Nitritos e Nitratos?
Limpas muitas vezes o vidro da frente?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> Boa tarde
> 
> Bem sei que fizeste vários testes... mas que valores tens de Nitritos e Nitratos?
> Limpas muitas vezes o vidro da frente?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro,
Não tenho teste de nitratos, porque me disseram que como o aqua estava bem não era preciso comprar, no entanto pelo que vocês me dizem, já percebi que é melhor comprar e fazer os testes de nitratos e fosfatos. Amanhã já aqui ponho os valores. Já agora se alguém me quiser aconselhar uma marca de testes boa e barata, desde já agradeço.

Quanto aos testes que tenho os valores estão estáveis há muito tempo e são os seguintes;

Kh: 9
Calcio: 360
Nitritos: 0
Amónia: 0

Os únicos valores que vão alterando são o Kh e o cálcio, ao que sempre que necessário adiciono o Tropic Marin Bio-Calcium Actif para os subir. Nunca deixo o Kh abaixo dos 7 e o cálcio dos 320, pois não tenho corais duros e informaram-me que não necessito do cálcio a 400. Está correcto?

Quanto ao vidro da frente, já passou por uma fase em que todos os dias tinha que passar com o íman para limpar uma alga verde tipo poeira, e já de algum tempo para cá raramente tenho que passar. Penso que será por causa da Salarias e do Turbo que passam a vida nos vidros a comer essa alga.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> Boas ,
> 
> Para tirares as dúvidas compras por 5 uma maternidade no supermercado. daquelas em plástico. não as de rede.
> 
> Depois colocas o occellaris e logo vês se é agressão ou não.
> 
> Podem não conseguir comer porque os outros não deixam e um peixe vindo de uma loja vem sempre debilitado.
> 
> Se não o deixam comer, na minha opinião, 5 dias podem ser mesmo muito.
> ...


Olá Rui,
Obrigado pela tua ajuda, por acaso tenho essa maternidade do meu aquário antigo de água doce. Não faz mal não haver muita corrente e ser tapado? Não tem é tampa... acho que terei que improvisar.

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

Viva, como é a tua 1 Salarias fasciatus? Territorial?

O que faria era, comprar 2x palhaços e meter no mesmo dia.

----------


## hugopereira

eu comprei dois á tres dias, e eles andam todos contentes e comem de tudo.
o meu aqua ainda é muito recente com peixes.
tenho uma salaria e um cardinal pequeno. a unica baixa que tive foi outro cardinal que morreu na maternidade porque nao comia, alias os dois nao comiam mas depois soltei o sobrevivente e ele la se desenrrascou a comer os organismos da agua e agora ja come artemia, misi e plantom.

os meus oceallaris estao muito contentes, espero que continuem assim

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> Viva, como é a tua 1 Salarias fasciatus? Territorial?
> 
> O que faria era, comprar 2x palhaços e meter no mesmo dia.


Olá Filipe,
Pois... eu também em determinada altura pensei o mesmo, no entanto quando o fiz, fui apanhar as duas de manhã no chão da sala... saltaram do aqua! A Salarias é uma "pacholas", está-se nas tintas para tudo e para todos, só quer é pastar... vidros, rochas, areão, bomba de circulação, termómetro, escumador, é tudo dela... comer, comer, comer... não faz mais nada!  :SbSourire: 
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> eu comprei dois á tres dias, e eles andam todos contentes e comem de tudo.
> o meu aqua ainda é muito recente com peixes.
> tenho uma salaria e um cardinal pequeno. a unica baixa que tive foi outro cardinal que morreu na maternidade porque nao comia, alias os dois nao comiam mas depois soltei o sobrevivente e ele la se desenrrascou a comer os organismos da agua e agora ja come artemia, misi e plantom.
> 
> os meus oceallaris estao muito contentes, espero que continuem assim


Olá Hugo,
Espero que tenhas mais sorte que eu, que acho que vais ter... se já comem... os meus nunca comeram! Desejo-te as maiores felicidades com esses ocellaris.
Abraço

----------


## hugopereira

> Olá Filipe,
> Pois... eu também em determinada altura pensei o mesmo, no entanto quando o fiz, fui apanhar as duas de manhã no chão da sala... saltaram do aqua! A Salarias é uma "pacholas", está-se nas tintas para tudo e para todos, só quer é pastar... vidros, rochas, areão, bomba de circulação, termómetro, escumador, é tudo dela... comer, comer, comer... não faz mais nada! 
> Um abraço


a minha salaria é igual a tua..come come come...o aqua ja esta todo limpo por causa dela.
os meus ocellaris sao muito pequenos tambem.
sim espero que corra tudo bem, e que tenhas mais sorte para os que fores buscar.

porque nao vais buscar a outra loja??
sei que a naturline é de referencia, mas muitas das vezes que la fui havia ocellaris que nao estavam com muito bom aspecto.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> sei que a naturline é de referencia, mas muitas das vezes que la fui havia ocellaris que nao estavam com muito bom aspecto.


(...) Pois...  :yb665: 

Vai à Aquamagia, fala com o Paulo ou com o Pedro, explica a situação e ouve o que eles têm para dizer.

Barato? Não, não é, mas VERDADEIRA qualidade paga-se.   :Whistle:  (não, não ganho comissão...  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> (...) Pois... 
> 
> Vai à Aquamagia, fala com o Paulo ou com o Pedro, explica a situação e ouve o que eles têm para dizer.
> 
> Barato? Não, não é, mas VERDADEIRA qualidade paga-se.   (não, não ganho comissão... )


...nem um eurito!?!? ehehhe
Quando descobrir o que se passa com o aqua vou passar nessas lojas todas... se não descobrir rapidamente vou lá para serem eles a descobrir!!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

Caros,

Após várias conversas e opiniões, de todos vós, e depois de pensar em todas as alternativas,  decidi seguir o conselho do Rui Manuel Gaspar, a quem desde já gostaria de agradecer. 

Cheguei á conclusão de que só haverá duas hipóteses para que os palhaços não consigam "pernoitar" mais de 5 noites no meu "penico"! A primeira, e mesmo depois de efectuar todos os testes á água, que me indicam que está tudo ok, ser efectivamente algo que os testes não detectem e que faça com que os palhaços não consigam vingar! A segunda, a possibilidade do Hepathus ou o Zebrassoma, quando eu não estou a olhar... ehehe, de intimidarem os mesmos.

Penso que a única forma de descobrir é, de facto, com a maternidade. Ou seja, se não comer e acabar por morrer na maternidade, seguramente que é algo na água, se na maternidade tudo correr bem e morrer depois de o soltar, seguramente que é por culpa dos outros habitantes. Certo!? Se não morrer, ficamos sem saber a razão mas finalmente consigo ficar com um Ocellaris!!!  :SbSourire2: 

Agradeço também, e sem querer fazer qualquer tipo de publicidade, á AquaHobby, pelo facto de hoje de manhã terem ido á TMC buscar um Ocellaris, para que pudesse ainda hoje iniciar o "teste". Agradeço também a dois membros do forum que tive a oportunidade de conhecer pessoalmente ontem e que as suas dicas tanto me ajudaram!

Para quem quiser seguir este post, esteja atento que assim que tiver novidades vou colocar tudo aqui!

Obrigado a todos, e que 2011 seja um óptimo ano para este Ocellaris!!

Um abraço e um excelente 2011 também para todos,
Ricardo Loureiro

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

Para quem queira saber o desfecho desta novela passo a dizer o seguinte:

O ocellaris que entrou no dia 31 de Dezembro está impecável!!!
Tentei fazer a adaptação com a maternidade mas na primeira noite não sei o que se passou que voltou-se e de manhã o ocellaris estava dentro do aquário. Pensei que como já tinha passado uma noite e não morreu, vamos ver se se aguenta. Pois é, aguentou!  :SbSourire2: 

Assim sendo ficamos sem saber a razão da morte dos outros... a não ser que tenha tido mesmo 7 azares...  :Whistle: 

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Posso perguntar onde compraste este Ocellaris?

----------


## Ricardo Loureiro

> Posso perguntar onde compraste este Ocellaris?


Podes sim senhor... estava no post mais abaixo mas eu digo-te na mesma  :SbOk2: 

AquaHobby

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Woops! Não vi essa parte... :p

Obrigado.

----------

